# 116k Mini Cooper Tidy Up



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again.......in a recent thread I mentioned a possible clean up of a 116K Mini Cooper. Well I got the car so if it's of interest I'll do a write up. Here it is......

WP_20151207_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Cheers


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Just be careful of cleaners on the paint in the engine bay and under the bonnet, very easy to go through it to the metal!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

The_Weasel said:


> Just be careful of cleaners on the paint in the engine bay and under the bonnet, very easy to go through it to the metal!


Funny you should say that! I aborted using Tardis etc after some paint came off on my brush. Not Good!


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Would never use Tardis under there. Even dilute APCs can be dodgy if rubbed on it. 

Spray on weak solutions and then rinse off quickly is about as much as I dare do now


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks nice and straight mate, get the deep clean on!!!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

The_Weasel said:


> Would never use Tardis under there. Even dilute APCs can be dodgy if rubbed on it.
> 
> Spray on weak solutions and then rinse off quickly is about as much as I dare do now


Is this a problem on early Minis as I've cleaned later model cars without any issues? I did a 2011 Countryman in White the other week and scrubbed it to death without the slightest of trouble.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

okcharlie said:


> Is this a problem on early Minis as I've cleaned later model cars without any issues? I did a 2011 Countryman in White the other week and scrubbed it to death without the slightest of trouble.


Certainly the 1st generation up to 2006 and the later same gen convertibles. Not sure about the following models, I would hope not as it's not easy getting it clean without a bit of paint loss in places.

The other thing I do is after spraying all the plastics with AG vinyl and rubber and wiping down with a MF is then wipe over the paint with same cloth. Can remove some remaining dirt and hopefully leave a bit of protection over the paint.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm always up to see your write ups OKCharlie - go for it :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Good luck with this one, I'm sure you won't let us down, I wish you annd all your family a merry Christmas, and a big thank you for all your work shared with us all on here.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

SBM said:


> I'm always up to see your write ups OKCharlie - go for it :thumb:


Thanks - glad to know you enjoy the write ups.



ibiza55 said:


> Good luck with this one, I'm sure you won't let us down, I wish you annd all your family a merry Christmas, and a big thank you for all your work shared with us all on here.


Many thanks - kind words. The same greetings to you and your family.

Here are some pics of the car as i got it following on from where i left off earlier.

WP_20151207_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_029 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_030 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_031 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_032 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_033 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_034 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_035 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_036 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_037 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_038 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_039 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_040 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_041 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_042 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_043 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_044 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_045 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_046 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_047 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_048 by jpappleton, on Flickr

A typical 13 year old car really - probably been washed occasionally but not much else! The usual process with AS G101 etc to get rid of the grime. I must of spent half an hour alone just on the roof getting all the baked on crap that was welded to it! Onto some de-tarring. Plenty of it too.....

WP_20151207_050 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_051 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_052 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So after a good Clay too it looked at bit better externally.....

WP_20151207_053 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_054 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_055 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_056 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_057 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_058 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_059 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_060 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Brought the car under cover to do some tests on the paint to see what I've got to get better.

WP_20151207_062 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_063 by jpappleton, on Flickr

After a few combo's i settled on Menz 400 to cut back some of the scratches with a Hex Pad. To be honest I'm not looking for perfection here on correction just a tidy up. Here is a few pics of an improvement.....

WP_20151207_064 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_065 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_066 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_068 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_069 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_070 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_071 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_074 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_077 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_078 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_080 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151207_081 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Thats it for now........sorry for the amount of Pics! I'll post up some more as I progress.

Cheers.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Excellent, good honest clean and tidy up OKCharlie :thumb: Loving the state of that bonnet latch mechanism :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Brilliant stuff Charlie, like SBM, I love your write ups too, all done to a very high standard, I bet that Mini is glad you took over it lol.


----------



## SolidR53 (Sep 14, 2011)

Very nice mini! I really like the stock red mini color


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again....a bit more done today.........a few more panels polished.

WP_20151208_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151208_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Rear Quarter Panel.....

WP_20151208_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151208_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151208_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151208_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Drivers Door......

WP_20151208_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151208_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151208_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Drivers Side Done.......

WP_20151208_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151208_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Passenger Side Done......

WP_20151208_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151208_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151208_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Front End Polished and the bright work tidied up.

WP_20151208_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Thought I'd tidy up around the Wipers and sort out the missing/flaky paint on the wiper arms.....

WP_20151208_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151208_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151208_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151208_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Wiper arms rubbed down, primed then painted Matt Black.....

WP_20151208_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Whilst doing this I noticed the Black Grilles have the Black Foam missing - presumably disintegrated over time. So i made some replacement ones with breathable vinyl.

WP_20151208_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151208_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Fitted and back in place......

WP_20151208_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151208_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151208_029 by jpappleton, on Flickr

That's it for today. See you on the next job - the interior.

Cheers


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Looked a hundred times better just after the claying. Cracking job as always. Bring on the stained interior.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Great write up as usual, love your threads mate.


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Another great thread. Nice touch with the wiper arms and grills.


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Great work mate, Look forward to seeing more of this :thumb:


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Top work....looking forward to seeing the interior.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

top job so far fella and love the write up cant wait to see the finished pics and cant wait to see you work your magic on the inside


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Really enjoying this post. I've currently got my Mini Cooper for sale. Makes me sad that it'll go soon. Great little cars.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Subbing - never commented before but as others have said before me, watching a really grubby but "ordinary" car getting put back to where you'd want it to be is far more satisfying than the "here's a fancy coating getting applied to a hypercar" threads :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Great work !

You've really brought that dirty little 13 year old unloved car back to life!

Nice touches with the wiper blades - sometimes really let cars down - I've got my dads to do when we get a dry day.

Looking forward to the interior updates :thumb:


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi......many thanks for the kind comments and interest in the thread. Much appreciated! Just a little update - did all the interior today. This included a dry vac throughout then all the Plastics/Trim & Seats were cleaned with AS G101. Here are some pics - apologies for the poor quality think my phone camera is on its way out.

Bought out from undercover so I could see properly......

WP_20151209_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151209_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Lots of Dust and Fluff hidden away under seats etc......

WP_20151209_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151209_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Front seats and Seatbelt anchors removed for better access.....

WP_20151209_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151209_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151209_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151209_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151209_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151209_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151209_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Dry vacuum done needing some AS G101 action with brushes etc.......

WP_20151209_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151209_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Seats all cleaned still a bit damp......

WP_20151209_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151209_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151209_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151209_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Left it to dry properly with the heaters on full blast. I noticed the Handbrake Lever Gator had come apart from its holder. Time to get the repair kit out.....

WP_20151209_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Thats it today........Alloys Wheels off next to clean the Wheels properly and Wheel Arches. Possibly do the Brake Discs and Calipers.

Cheers


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

As always, fantastic chum. Great attention to detail - I suppose that's the appeal on here lol. 

Keep the updates coming. 

Cooks


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll have to get me some Autosmart G101. Looks to be the answer for almost everything.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Did some more today - got the Alloy Wheels off for a general Tidy up. Again apologies for the crap photos from my phone.

Rear N/S first.......

WP_20151210_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151210_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151210_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

AS AliShine applied then followed by a touch of Malco Brake Off for the stubborn corner bits etc. Rinsed away.......

WP_20151210_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Time to get rid of the old Wheel Weight Glue/Residue......

WP_20151210_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151210_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Tardis applied to remove any tar spots etc. Then polished with AS Mirror Image front and rear. Minor Touch Ins with Stock Silver paint.

WP_20151210_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151210_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

I did take a pic of the Arch and Brakes Tidied up but this came out really fuzzy for some reason. Anyway Wheel fitted back on the car with the Black Wheel Bolts repainted in Satin Black and the Locker Nut in Zinc 182.

WP_20151210_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151210_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151210_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Onto the Front N/S Wheel.....

WP_20151210_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151210_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151210_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Same script as before......

WP_20151210_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151210_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151210_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Wheel Arch and Brakes Tidied Up.....

WP_20151210_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151210_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151210_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Got the proper Camera out to get a better image.....

DSCN2453 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2454 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2455 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2456 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Thats all I could get done today - will post up the other side as I progress. Here is a quick one of the interior now dried out.....

DSCN2457 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Cheers for now.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic work as usual


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Great turn around. Well done great write up :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Amazing - I love the transformation on the wheels arches and brakes

What paint etc did you use on the calipers and discs?
Looks a nice job.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Excellent Job as ever Charlie 

I spotted one locally would have been ideal for you, Pearl Red Megane estate, totally unloved, never been washed for god knows how long, interior was hanging....plus it had a engine light on so the dealer just wanted rid.....but it was one of those cars you could see it could be a good one once sorted.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Very good write up!

One question, Whats on the end of your drill for removing wheel weight residue? Looks handy.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

James_R said:


> Amazing - I love the transformation on the wheels arches and brakes
> 
> What paint etc did you use on the calipers and discs?
> Looks a nice job.


Hi thanks for the comment - I use Davids Zinc 182 Paint on the Discs and Various paints on the Calipers - this particular car I've used a Satin Black finish. All were cleaned and wire brushed first with a variety of different heads on a flexi drill extension.



georgeandpeppa said:


> Very good write up!
> 
> One question, Whats on the end of your drill for removing wheel weight residue? Looks handy.


Thanks - the attachment on the drill is a Bodyshop item/tool that is meant for removing Stripe Glue and Badge/Decal residue from bodywork. It works very well on the Wheel Weight Glue and saves a lot of time. There are plenty on ebay for sale starting at £4.00 ish upwards. Hope that helps.

I will post up the finished photos soon. Just waiting for some touch up that I've ran out of.

Cheers


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Very good write up!
> 
> One question, Whats on the end of your drill for removing wheel weight residue? Looks handy.


That would be a toffee wheel. Very handy bit of kit. Cheap as chips too for the time that they save:
link

:thumb:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

really nice work there! love your attention to detail!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Love the work as always.

Did you wet vac the seats? You said they were damp so I assume so but I'm not sure you did that or just gave them a good going over with 101 and an MF towel? Apologies if I've missed a bit where you stated what you did there.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Top job and a really good thread. It just shows you the difference some time and hard work does, a superb transformation . Plus great tip for the drill bit to get the old wheel weight stickers off, I am definitely for 1 of those . Cheers


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Mother-Goose said:


> Love the work as always.
> 
> Did you wet vac the seats? You said they were damp so I assume so but I'm not sure you did that or just gave them a good going over with 101 and an MF towel? Apologies if I've missed a bit where you stated what you did there.


Thank you for your comment - yes I did Wet the Seats and Cleaned with AS G101. Then Extracted with a Wet Vac.



Stu Mac said:


> Top job and a really good thread. It just shows you the difference some time and hard work does, a superb transformation . Plus great tip for the drill bit to get the old wheel weight stickers off, I am definitely for 1 of those . Cheers


Thanks for that - yes it does make a difference with a bit of time and effort. The Toffee Wheel is worth every penny as it does get the job done far quicker than waiting for the Tardis to soften up the glue. Glad it may help in the future.

Bit of an update today - did the other 2 Wheels that required cleaning. Sorry for the repeat steps.

O/S Front Wheel to start......

WP_20151214_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Tools for the job.....

WP_20151214_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Wheel ready for some action......

WP_20151214_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

AS Ali Shine & Malco Brake Off left to dwell then brushed and Scrubbed.....

WP_20151214_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Brake Disc & Caliper Painted.......

WP_20151214_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

After the 1st Hit......

WP_20151214_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Some more AS Ali Shine to help......

WP_20151214_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

All done and the Arch cleaned and Dressed......

WP_20151214_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Wheel re-fitted on the car........

WP_20151214_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Onto the Rear O/S Wheel.....

WP_20151214_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20151214_030 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Will post up some pics tomorrow of the car finished and done.

Cheers


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks brilliant - great work again on the remaining wheels


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

okcharlie said:


> Hi again....a bit more done today.........a few more panels polished.
> 
> WP_20151208_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr
> 
> ...


That looks a very straight car.

I would love to know how people avoid car park dents, I seem to attract them, despite parking as far away from the shop as possible in the biggest space I can find


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Fantastic work and a great write up.

Quick question: is it ok to get paint on the discs when you spray the hubs? I plan to do mine soon and was going to mask them off but see you didn't bother.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

As soon as you apply the brakes any overspray gets removed.

Carl


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Some discs are supplied new with a dust coat of paint on them to prevent rusting.

Its less hazardous and time consuming than using a solvent to remove the film of oil that discs were sometimes supplied with.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Great work as always. These Mini's seem to age well, nothing looks old and worn on the interior and the arches came up like new.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again.....many thanks for the comments. As promised I managed to get some pics today of the car. Unfortunately it wasn't very bright weather wise so no nice sunny shots but I think it looks ok. Here goes........

DSCN2530 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2533 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2534 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2535 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2537 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2539 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2538 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2540 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2541 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2542 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2543 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2544 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2545 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2546 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2547 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2548 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2549 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2550 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2551 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2552 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2553 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2555 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2556 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2557 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2559 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2560 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2561 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2562 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2563 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2564 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2565 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2566 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2567 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2568 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2569 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2570 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2571 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2572 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2573 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2574 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2575 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2577 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2578 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2579 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2580 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2581 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2582 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2583 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2584 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2585 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2587 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2588 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2589 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2591 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2592 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2594 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2595 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2597 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2598 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2599 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2600 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2601 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2602 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2603 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2604 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2605 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2606 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2607 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2608 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2609 by John Appleton, on Flickr

Took a few inside to try and get some better reflections......

DSCN2610 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2611 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2612 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2613 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2614 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2615 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2576 by John Appleton, on Flickr

Thanks for looking if you got this far.

Cheers


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic job again OKCharlie - I always subscribe to your threads :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looking fantastic. I know you use a lot of autosmart stuff, what dressing did you used on the sill and arch trim please?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Stunning work Charlie 

I bet that headlight bugs you though being condensated?


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

LOVELY JUBBLY, AMAZING, only thing that car really needs, is a new clutch and brake pedal rubber, it has to be the cleanest that car has every been, even when new, well done again on a fantastic job.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Kiashuma said:


> Looking fantastic. I know you use a lot of autosmart stuff, what dressing did you used on the sill and arch trim please?


Thanks - I used Autoglym Rubber Dresser initially to give the plastics some colour and depth again the finally applied AS Highstyle to give it a subtle sheen.



MadOnVaux! said:


> Stunning work Charlie
> 
> I bet that headlight bugs you though being condensated?


Many thanks for your comments -

Yes it does! As does the Windscreen Trim slightly off centre and falling short on the N/S. I'm not going to mess about with them both as in the past things have broken easily due to the age. The last time I corrected a Windscreen surround I must of put too much pressure somewhere and the bloody thing cracked! Might have a sneaky mooch on the web to see how the lamps come out etc



ibiza55 said:


> LOVELY JUBBLY, AMAZING, only thing that car really needs, is a new clutch and brake pedal rubber, it has to be the cleanest that car has every been, even when new, well done again on a fantastic job.


Thanks for you comments - yes was tempted to get some and replace but sometimes I think little things like that look better original to the miles. If they had split tho i would have definitely replaced them.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

As always fella a bloody brilliant job!! Can I ask how you are putting the stripes in your carpets? I use an upholstery brush but never seem to get them as deep and straight as you do!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

AS_BO said:


> As always fella a bloody brilliant job!! Can I ask how you are putting the stripes in your carpets? I use an upholstery brush but never seem to get them as deep and straight as you do!


I use an old Ikea family membership card to get stripes on my carpets lol and I think most folk use something similar bud. I'm sure @okcharlie will advise what he uses.

Give it a try and you"ll never look back.

Cooks


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Cookies said:


> I use an old Ikea family membership card to get stripes on my carpets lol and I think most folk use something similar bud. I'm sure @okcharlie will advise what he uses.
> 
> Give it a try and you"ll never look back.
> 
> Cooks


Thanks Cooks nice one, can I ask how you are doing so? Card flat and run against the pile or card tilted and drag?

You see I've tried with a card and still don't seem to get them looking as they should do to speak


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

AS_BO said:


> As always fella a bloody brilliant job!! Can I ask how you are putting the stripes in your carpets? I use an upholstery brush but never seem to get them as deep and straight as you do!


Hi....thanks for your comment. To answer your question regarding the carpet stripes the method I use is to brush all the pile one way with a small scrubbing brush(the type with a small grip handle). I then get a suitable straight edge - something like a thin cardboard box etc. Place the brush on the edge of the mat up against the straight edge then brush against the pile. Then use the brush to get the correct width by going over from the original stripe twice then place your straight edge in the correct position. Simply run the brush along the edge again and you should have two very straight stripes. I'm sure there's loads of ways different to do this but that's my method. If I get chance I'll post up a pic of the method I use.

Cheers


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Great stuff thanks fella!! 🏻 would be interested to see your method mate because the results are great!


----------



## tom_jayy (Apr 19, 2015)

These BMW Mini's are completely timeless. Looks to be a really good example too! Great work.


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Great work and a brilliant write up! Can I ask what you used as an LSP?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

okcharlie said:


> Hi....thanks for your comment. To answer your question regarding the carpet stripes the method I use is to brush all the pile one way with a small scrubbing brush(the type with a small grip handle). I then get a suitable straight edge - something like a thin cardboard box etc. Place the brush on the edge of the mat up against the straight edge then brush against the pile. Then use the brush to get the correct width by going over from the original stripe twice then place your straight edge in the correct position. Simply run the brush along the edge again and you should have two very straight stripes. I'm sure there's loads of ways different to do this but that's my method. If I get chance I'll post up a pic of the method I use.
> 
> Cheers


I'm going to give that a go!

Cheers!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice turnaround :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work, and great documentation on your work.


----------



## Sc00byurabus (Sep 30, 2014)

Great thread....and thanks for the tip on getting strips in the carpet - genius!! :thumb:


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

AS_BO said:


> Great stuff thanks fella!! 🏻 would be interested to see your method mate because the results are great!


As mentioned here are a few pics of the process regarding stripy mats....

Mat before any vacuum action.....

DSCN2619 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Gone over with Henry randomly.....

DSCN2620 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Tools required......

DSCN2621 by jpappleton, on Flickr

First Step......

DSCN2622 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Moved over 2 Brush Widths.....

DSCN2623 by jpappleton, on Flickr

After repeating the process you should end up with this.....

DSCN2624 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2625 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Hope that helps


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I just thought you striped them with the wetvac....very ingenious


----------



## Shamrockez (Feb 15, 2006)

Hiya, what did you use to get all the fluff etc off the underside of the seats?  Thanks


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

okcharlie said:


> As mentioned here are a few pics of the process regarding stripy mats....
> 
> Mat before any vacuum action.....
> 
> ...


Tremendous fella, it does indeed! Thanks for taking the time to reply. 🏻


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW!!!!! Amazing work must of taken a good few hours.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Shamrockez said:


> Hiya, what did you use to get all the fluff etc off the underside of the seats?  Thanks


Hi.....I usually use a variety of Brushes. Paintbrushes are quite good at getting in all the nooks and crannies. Once the fluff etc is loosened I simply vac up the debris. Sometimes if the areas dusty are hard to reach but I don't want to remove the seat I use a blower function on the wet vac that blasts the debris to another accessible area.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Fantastic write up and job very well done!


----------



## henners (May 3, 2011)

Wow what a incredible transformation. Credit due, excellent write-up also. Look forward to seeing further work of yours.


----------



## Shamrockez (Feb 15, 2006)

okcharlie said:


> Hi.....I usually use a variety of Brushes. Paintbrushes are quite good at getting in all the nooks and crannies. Once the fluff etc is loosened I simply vac up the debris. Sometimes if the areas dusty are hard to reach but I don't want to remove the seat I use a blower function on the wet vac that blasts the debris to another accessible area.
> 
> Hope that helps.


It does. Thank you


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Fantastic work as always. I really enjoy reading your write ups and your attention to detail is second to none.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Missed your threads, feels like its been a while, great turnaround


----------



## siradamrees (May 3, 2011)

Once again another great turn around matey hats off to you. What you got planned next??


----------

